# Mothers and tots



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone


Me and my husband are moving to Dubai on Monday 12th December, we have a young boy who is now 1.

We would like to know if there is anybody out there that knows of any mother and baby groups, family meet ups, play groups etc. Or even maybe if there is anybody out there that would like to meet up personally for a coffee or play date?

If there is anyone on here that would like to meet up just drop us a line 

Hope to hear from you all soon

Kyleigh, Mike and Alfie


----------



## Dubai_Exec (Dec 5, 2011)

*Moms group*

I wish you arrive to dubai in good health, and i would like to tell you not to worry about it because a lot of mothers have social gathering clubs in Dubai and as soon as you come you can easily find them

Good luck


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

Could you please tell us where the groups may be? Or give us some advice to where to find them?


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey where are you living? We're coming out 20th Jan, still to have accommodation confirmed but hoping is silicon oasis. I've never been to Dubai but like what I'm reading so far. Suppose It's like everything and it'll be what we make it. We also have a one year old, a wee girl. Are you coming from UK? We're just trying to sort out vaccinations etc... Been suggested we get hep b for wee one did you get that? So much to organise and we've hardly done a thing! I need a magic wand. I'd def be up for getting together when we come out. My friends just went out last Fri with their wee one too and are getting on well. Think there's loads for babies, great time of year can go to parks and swimming. I can't wait! We're in Scotland huge storms forecast for tom so be glad to eascape the dreadful weather! Good luck with move and hopefully we'll catch up at some point!


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.**********.com/dubai/monthly_mums_toddlers.aspx

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/kids/search/all-locations/554-mother-toddler-groups

That should get you started  we are moving in January too, I have an 18 month girl  would love to catch up when we get there )))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> http://www.**********.com/dubai/monthly_mums_toddlers.aspx
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/kids/search/all-locations/554-mother-toddler-groups
> 
> ...


Hmmm could be possible that the first website was blocked. But just google dubai toddler groups, and you should be good 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Perth mum are you Perth australia or Perth Scotland? I'm Perth Scotland. Are you going to be working? X


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm from Perth, Australia  With regards to working, I'll see how we go. I would prefer to be with her until school age however she seems to be getting a little bored and may need more stimulation. If this is the case, I will most probably enroll her next September for nursery school and see how she goes. Will probably get a part time job or the likes, so I'll be able to pick her up,etc. I would actually like the opportunity to go out and work to honest  a nice change although I'm sure I will miss the munchkin!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

hey perth mum do you attend bumps and babes meeting?i am from perth as well. would be great to catch up.


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hey where are you living? We're coming out 20th Jan, still to have accommodation confirmed but hoping is silicon oasis. I've never been to Dubai but like what I'm reading so far. Suppose It's like everything and it'll be what we make it. We also have a one year old, a wee girl. Are you coming from UK? We're just trying to sort out vaccinations etc... Been suggested we get hep b for wee one did you get that? So much to organise and we've hardly done a thing! I need a magic wand. I'd def be up for getting together when we come out. My friends just went out last Fri with their wee one too and are getting on well. Think there's loads for babies, great time of year can go to parks and swimming. I can't wait! We're in Scotland huge storms forecast for tom so be glad to eascape the dreadful weather! Good luck with move and hopefully we'll catch up at some point!


Hi, 

Sorry for the late reply. We will be living in a hotel apartment for the first 2 months while my husband gets sorted at work. Dubai is lovely we have been several times this year to get things sorted and love it more each time we visit i'm sure you will like it. Awww a little girl thats so sweet, yes we are coming from the UK, where abouts in Scotland are you living at the moment. We would love to meet you and your little one when you get here. There is lots to do with little ones but its not really much fun if you havent got many friends to share the fun with. If your friends get bored and fancy meeting for a playdate tell them i will be there next week if they fancy a meetup. Looking forward to hearing off you.


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> Hmmm could be possible that the first website was blocked. But just google dubai toddler groups, and you should be good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi there,

Thanks for the websites will definately take a look at them.

We would love to meet up with you and your little one when you get here. Do you know where abouts in Dubai you will be living? are you excited about the move?


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

safee said:


> hey perth mum do you attend bumps and babes meeting?i am from perth as well. would be great to catch up.


I will be arriving in January so I would love to catch up when I arrive  will be sure to inbox you out details once we're settled 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the websites will definately take a look at them.
> 
> We would love to meet up with you and your little one when you get here. Do you know where abouts in Dubai you will be living? are you excited about the move?


Hiya! We are very excited about the move, a little nervous too. Will be hard with the grandparents (aka babysitters ) hubby wants to live in Dubai and I have an old friend from uni living in marina view towers and she's pretty happy  so hoping to get something there or close by. They have a 24hour chemist which is plus for me cos we all know how kids love to get sick after hours, and I will stress out even more being in a foreign country. Lol, it's funny how the smallest people are responsible for the biggest decisions! 

Have you guys decided on where you would like to live?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> Had to correct my post
> 
> Hiya! We are very excited about the move, a little nervous too. Will be hard LEAVING the grandparents (aka babysitters ) hubby wants to live in Dubai MARINA and I have an old friend from uni living in marina view towers and she's pretty happy  so hoping to get something there or close by. They have a 24hour chemist which is plus for me cos we all know how kids love to get sick after hours, and I will stress out even more being in a foreign country. Lol, it's funny how the smallest people are responsible for the biggest decisions!
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm from just outside Edinburgh and we are moving over Boxing Day with our 2 little girls aged 4 & 2 and would also love to meet for playdates! we will be living in the Jumeriah area. Can't wait, it's blowing a gale here in Scotland! xx


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
Isn't the weather awful! Just been out to get jags and thought we'd get blown away. Are you all set? We don't know where we'll be yet ....hopefully find out soon! I'd def be up for meeting up with folks! Have a lovely Christmas when it comes! X


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. We will be living in a hotel apartment for the first 2 months while my husband gets sorted at work. Dubai is lovely we have been several times this year to get things sorted and love it more each time we visit i'm sure you will like it. Awww a little girl thats so sweet, yes we are coming from the UK, where abouts in Scotland are you living at the moment. We would love to meet you and your little one when you get here. There is lots to do with little ones but its not really much fun if you havent got many friends to share the fun with. If your friends get bored and fancy meeting for a playdate tell them i will be there next week if they fancy a meetup. Looking forward to hearing off you.


Hi thanks for the offer, v kind 
I'll def get in contact with my friend. They're in silicon oasis, not sure if they've got a car sorted yet.
We're from just outside Perth, about half hour from Edinburgh. Be very glad to escape the horrendous rain and gale force winds we're having at the mo. 
Just realised you'll have arrived! Hope flight etc has all gone well! Great to hear you really like Dubai, we're hoping to be there for several years so hearing positives about it all is fab! Speak soon x


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi
> Isn't the weather awful! Just been out to get jags and thought we'd get blown away. Are you all set? We don't know where we'll be yet ....hopefully find out soon! I'd def be up for meeting up with folks! Have a lovely Christmas when it comes! X


Hi,

Yes, we are getting there! have had the removal guys here today as we are shipping over all our furniture!my house looks so bare!! my husband is out there just now and says it's lovely, the weather is amazing! really looking forward to it now! I will defo be up for a meet too!!x


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

spicypepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, we are getting there! have had the removal guys here today as we are shipping over all our furniture!my house looks so bare!! my husband is out there just now and says it's lovely, the weather is amazing! really looking forward to it now! I will defo be up for a meet too!!x


Ooo so exciting! We've just been organising stuff to take too. Think the house will be furnished but I'd rather have some of our stuff around us. Aiming for first week in January for the folk to come pack up bits n pieces...takes so long to get there will be 'camping' for a few weeks! That's great your husband is enjoying the weather! Think this is the best time of year to go out before It's too hot! X


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

We have organised some rental furniture so we can move straight into our house until ours arrives! Where are you going to be staying? What a change it will be from the Scottish weather eh? Don't think we will believe it, sun everyday lol!!x


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

spicypepper said:


> We have organised some rental furniture so we can move straight into our house until ours arrives! Where are you going to be staying? What a change it will be from the Scottish weather eh? Don't think we will believe it, sun everyday lol!!x


We're not sure yet, I think silicon oasis. Husband working for emirates and think that's where they mostly go. A colleague of his went out couple weeks ago and that's where they are. Have you been over? I haven't but think It's worth a try! Will your children be going to nursery? Are you working? Where's your house? 101 questions! Hope you don't mind! X


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> Hiya! We are very excited about the move, a little nervous too. Will be hard with the grandparents (aka babysitters ) hubby wants to live in Dubai and I have an old friend from uni living in marina view towers and she's pretty happy  so hoping to get something there or close by. They have a 24hour chemist which is plus for me cos we all know how kids love to get sick after hours, and I will stress out even more being in a foreign country. Lol, it's funny how the smallest people are responsible for the biggest decisions!
> 
> Have you guys decided on where you would like to live?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Awww bless you, no need to be nervous it will all be ok. Ooooo bringing grandparents that sounds like a good idea. We were at the Marina mall today lol its lovely there so im sure you will enjoy living around there. Yeah kids definately know to make you panic for sure but they are really good out here, our son had a bad stomach and we went to pharmicist and they gave us some medicine and after 2 doses he was right as rain  

We have just got a house on the palm, but are having to stay in hotel apartments for a few weeks as its not liveable just yet  

how are your kids taking to the move?


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

spicypepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from just outside Edinburgh and we are moving over Boxing Day with our 2 little girls aged 4 & 2 and would also love to meet for playdates! we will be living in the Jumeriah area. Can't wait, it's blowing a gale here in Scotland! xx


Hi there,

how exciting moving on boxing day  not long to go now, how are you finding it? not too stressful i hope. We would love to meet for playdates, and will be living in the jumeirah area too  unfortunately at the moment our house isnt ready to move into so we have to stay in hotel apartments until it is. Dont worry its not blowing a gale here, its a lovely 27C with lovely blue skies so you can look forward to it  Have you found a place to live yet? xx


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi thanks for the offer, v kind
> I'll def get in contact with my friend. They're in silicon oasis, not sure if they've got a car sorted yet.
> We're from just outside Perth, about half hour from Edinburgh. Be very glad to escape the horrendous rain and gale force winds we're having at the mo.
> Just realised you'll have arrived! Hope flight etc has all gone well! Great to hear you really like Dubai, we're hoping to be there for several years so hearing positives about it all is fab! Speak soon x


Hi,

Yes we have arrived YAYYYY! flight went well although it was a little bumpy at times. 
It would be lovely to meet your friend, when they are ready of course. 
Wow sounds lovely i have only been to Scotland once and we went right up north to near Wick (i think thats how its spelt sorry if its wrong) and it was lovely although i agree cold lol. Dont worry there is no gale force winds or rain here you will be glad to hear.
Dubai is nice, we planning to be here a while too if hubby has his way think we will be buried here lol. 
They seem to have alot of festivals here, they just had their film festival and in jan they got a shopping festival  soooooooo cant wait for that one lol. 
Do you like shopping? x


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> how exciting moving on boxing day  not long to go now, how are you finding it? not too stressful i hope. We would love to meet for playdates, and will be living in the jumeirah area too  unfortunately at the moment our house isnt ready to move into so we have to stay in hotel apartments until it is. Dont worry its not blowing a gale here, its a lovely 27C with lovely blue skies so you can look forward to it  Have you found a place to live yet? xx


Hi there,

I'm so looking forward to just getting to Dubai now! it has been quite stressful moving out, tomorrow all my furtniture is loaded onto the container and off it goes, hooray!!:clap2:

My husband is moving into our house tomorrow, it is in Jumeriah 2. We visited in October and really loved it, there is so much for the kids there, the beach, safa park etc! So you are going to stay on the Palm?, it's lovely we visited there when we were over in October! Can't wait for some lovely sun and to escape the rotten weather here! will defo be up for a meet with your little one!! where are you staying in your hotel apartments, is it at the Palm too? x


----------



## sharonmwaters (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi have you found any groups. I have a 14 month old little girl and would love to find some mums and toddlers to meet up with. I am in the Marina area.


----------



## Idak (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello. Its been awhile since this thread started, but i'll take the chance anyway. I live here i Dubai (dubai marina), with my son. He's 2,5, but he is a big boy. His friends back home in denmark, were 3 years old. I've you want to meet 2 open and always happy people, feel free to write to me 

Xoxo Ida


----------

